# Prayers needed



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

My brother is about to loose his family, because he decided to go on a cocaine binje. He came down today and asked to borrow 300 dollars from my dad to pay a bill, My dad gave him the money and asked for a receipt, well after being gone till midnight, he came home and told us what he had been into. Now his wife is going to leave him and take the most beautiful little 2 year old boy with her, I love this little boy more than anything in the world and I am affraid If she leaves I will never get to see him that much. So can you please pray that my brother will get his life straitened out and me the man that he needs to be for his family.
Thank you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

In My Prayers man, I Know this is a Very Bad Problem in our country today! My Hope is that he will see the error of his ways and Be There for his Family's Sake. One thing I have Learned about Human Behavior over the years is, We Refuse to see the damage we are causing until it Brings us pain that should have never happened in the first Place! I Hope it all works out to the good of Your family!


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, ReidRH, I appreciate it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A Hoping Prayer is sent, been there with a brother also, its devastating stuff, all we can do is Hope.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayer sent hoovertx4.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers for your brother and his family.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And from over here too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

prayers sent and pm as well


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Prayers sent. Know what you're going through.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Prayers sent for him and your whole family. Hope everything goes alright.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I will be praying for not only your brother but for you as well. Praying that you find a way to reach him and for him to find a replacement for the drugs. If you could get him to some how read Josh Hamilton's book, Beyond Belief, it could possibly help him. Josh is the center fielder for the Texas Rangers and he has an amazing story.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

thank you all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No thanks needed, it what families do.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with YD, don't mention it man. You would do the same for us. I just hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My prayers go out to him. The almost same thing happened to my brother. Now almost 5 years later he is finally getting to see his son again and trying to build the bond between the two of them again.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Been around these types of situations more than my fair share. The good news is he CAN come out of this. On my knees for you and your family, Hoover.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hoover, I too am with the others here, I am asking for your brother use to the strength he has and see where his strength comes from. I agree with Ebbs...he CAN make it .


----------

